# 1948 Db97xe



## Luchotocado (Sep 9, 2016)

Just bought this one. Do you guys think its restored? The frame fork and fenders look original to me but its almost too nice to be original. Previous owner i think liked pinstripes a bit too much and he pinstriped chainguard rack and light but I think paint is original. What do you guys think?
I know it has the wrong pedals, goose neck, seat, and rear hub. He included the correct sprocket. Do you guys see anything else?

I had a friend buy it for me so I wont be seeing it in person for a while to verify unfortunately.

Overall im happy with the way it looks even if it does turn out to be restored.


----------



## REC (Sep 9, 2016)

Looks like it has been redone to me. Did you buy it to ride?  If so, it will look GREAT going down the street with you on it grinning! If you bought it to look at, well, it still looks good. Don't think it's original tough.
REC


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 9, 2016)

Definitely restored, cool looking bike!


----------



## Luchotocado (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah i figured. What are the giveaways?
I bought it to ride it and look at it too actually. I actually thought it was a hornet at first with wrong parts but then Infound that it was a db97xe looking through the catalog


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 9, 2016)

was this bicycle photographed in New Mexico/Arizona area? just curious


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 9, 2016)

headlight is a monark or columbia light.looks repainted to me.will make a nice rider once the original parts are replaced.


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 9, 2016)

SJ_BIKER said:


> was this bicycle photographed in New Mexico/Arizona area? just curious





I was going to ask the same thing. You gotta be out here AZ.


----------



## Luchotocado (Sep 9, 2016)

SJ_BIKER said:


> was this bicycle photographed in New Mexico/Arizona area? just curious



Yup, Tucson, AZ


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 9, 2016)

Luchotocado said:


> Yup, Tucson, AZ




You should come up to the valley for a ride sometime. AZCC do rides once a month. Hit me up if your interested.


----------



## Luchotocado (Sep 9, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> You should come up to the valley for a ride sometime. AZCC do rides once a month. Hit me up if your interested.



Sorry I am actually in FL. My buddy picked it up for me. I wont see the bike for a few months.


----------



## johnboy (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice bike, but it will look a whole lot nicer with a Schwinn front sprocket--- either the 52 tooth "phantom style", or the 46 tooth style as found on later Schwinn heavyweights and middleweights.Enjoy your new bike !


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 10, 2016)

Sure, the headlight,seat and sprocket are dead giveaways. Still a great looking bike. Just ride and enjoy it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm assuming you got the serial number to date this to '48. Like the others said the bike has been repainted and a bunch of parts changed out. I'd change out the chain ring, headlight, and seat and depending where you are money wise call it a day. Unless this was just about given to you trying to correct everything-including paint will be an expensive endeavor. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 10, 2016)

Only place those big cacti grow is Arizona.  I lived in New Mexico, they don't grow there.

Mike


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 10, 2016)

The dead giveaway to me is the fender rivets... or lack of. If someone replaced them with flat head screws they obviously removed the braces most likely for repainting.


----------



## Luchotocado (Sep 10, 2016)

I actually grew up im El Paso TX. Which borders with New Mexico and we had some of those cacti also.
No I dont plan on correcting paint at all. Only thing I might try is to take those extra pinstripes off. The guy gave me the correct sprocket so I will put that back on. Put the correct seat and maybe throw up a Trade thread to trade this light for the correct light. I like the look of this one though so ill have to see.I also am selling a 1948 b6 and will part it if it doesnt sell soon so I can grab the rear hub gooseneck and maybe even the seat until I find the correct one.


----------

